# lens rental



## SierraBravo (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi - I am an ammy who is being asked to bring along my 40D on a trip to Atlanta next week to get some images of a new facility of ours. I'd really like a wide angle for this but do not own one (am currently shoppping...)

Since this came up so quickly, I did some research and the online rental places all ship USPS. I am leaving Tuesday AM. Do you all know of any rental companies that will overnight a lens rental? 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 1, 2008)

http://prophotorental.com


----------



## Sideburns (Feb 1, 2008)

Where are you from?  You can also call around locally to your camera shops...some rent.


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 1, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> http://prophotorental.com



Wow, that's awesome! I didn't even realize there were camera gear rental places online! What a great opportunity to try before you buy!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, someone from that site (owner maybe) is a member here.  They were collecting information about what people would want to rent.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 2, 2008)

Calumet just recently sent me a catalog for rental equipment.

You can download the catalog here.. http://www.calumetphoto.com/ctl?ac.ui.if=text/rentaldest.jsp&ac.ui.pn=common.IncSel


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 2, 2008)

SierraBravo said:


> Hi - I am an ammy who is being asked to bring along my 40D on a trip to Atlanta next week to get some images of a new facility of ours. I'd really like a wide angle for this but do not own one (am currently shoppping...)
> 
> Since this came up so quickly, I did some research and the online rental places all ship USPS. I am leaving Tuesday AM. Do you all know of any rental companies that will overnight a lens rental?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


Call KEH.com in Atlanta to see if they do, or if not they should knew who does in Atlanta


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 2, 2008)

Darn...I was hoping to rent out the Nikon D3 from ProPhoto. They only have the Nikon D300. Looks like Calumet has it but under price it says "Call". That's always a sign that it's going to be up in price.


----------



## SierraBravo (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you Big Mike! Looks like your site is going to be able to help me out.

Sarah


----------



## DHammer (Feb 4, 2008)

I use lensrental.com myself they have been great


----------

